# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Zenia, AI-powered yoga assistant, Zenia, Inc., Claymont, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Website - zenia.app

youtube.com/channel/UCPv_S7cyzAgLZAVhODWDvFg

facebook.com/zeniayoga

twitter.com/zenia_yoga

linkedin.com/company/zenia-ai-yoga-teacher

instagram.com/zenia_yoga

CEO - Alexey Kurov

----------


## Airicist

Zenia - yoga assistant

Nov 18, 2019

----------

